# Something you love about the person above ya...



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 9, 2007)

So i know these are SO cheesy but aI think little compliments can really make someone's day.

So heres how it works..just post something you really love/admire about the person who posted above you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





guess I cant start ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







but let not just make it general like " i like her/his make up.." why not make it a little more specific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whether it be you like the way they blend their shadows, maybe you like a pic they posted in say cheese or you like their avvie! 






 have fun!


----------



## aquarius11 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah, no worries xmrsvindieselx you can start the game...we'll let ya!  lol

I *really* like your taste in men, especially Christopher Meloni...OMG...I love that man like crazy, too!  Holy hotness!  *sweats*


----------



## medusalox (Apr 9, 2007)

Oooh, good idea!

Aquarius11- I love your signature quote (it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside!). I also adore your hypnotic eyes in your avatar! Pretty!


----------



## Holly (Apr 9, 2007)

Medusalox- You have an awesome taste in music (from what I read in the concert thread)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you're totally gorgeous


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 9, 2007)

youre from alberta te he he


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 9, 2007)

Love that your'e down with brown!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 9, 2007)

MsCuppyCakes, i love how pleasant you are when you address people.  You emailed me once on myspace and you just seem like an all around sweetheart.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Nah, no worries xmrsvindieselx you can start the game...we'll let ya!  lol

I *really* like your taste in men, especially Christopher Meloni...OMG...I love that man like crazy, too!  Holy hotness!  *sweats*_

 

thank ya vuuuryyyyyy muchh.. omg me and Mr. Meloni are so getting married
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ..shh dont tell vin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















but thanks!! 
oh- and since i already had a compliment, just me and give one to ashlee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its more fair that way!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 9, 2007)

Ashlee- I love everything about you! Your makeup, (duh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) attitude, ...just the way you come off when talk. You are ALWAYS saying things that are hilarious!!


----------



## sharyn (Apr 9, 2007)

Mac is love, I looked through your fotds and I think that you rock neutral and natural looks like no other. With your dark hair and your great skin, you look like a doll and you probably dont even need much make up to look like that. you're an all natural beauty and you dont come off fake or arrogant


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 9, 2007)

I dont really know people that well around here.

I do know from past posts that Sharyn Has good taste in Music.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 9, 2007)

MxAxC-_ATTACK, i love the little PM's we share for laughs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And

xmrsvindieselx, Christopher Meloni is mine!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2007)

RaeRae, this one was easy! I love how opinionated you are and how you always have something to contribute to the Deep Thoughts and Love & Relationship forums. I love that you tell it like it is, I appreciate you for it =)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 9, 2007)

kaliraksha, I love that you are so friendly with everyone. You also state your thoughts on things without making others feel stupid or offended. You seem to be very genuine. I can appreciate that.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_MxAxC-_ATTACK, i love the little PM's we share for laughs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And

xmrsvindieselx, Christopher Meloni is mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha no wayyy mama!! hes allllll mine  he told me last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahah i'm a loser. once again, skip this and go to corvs queen


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2007)

first off, I was going to wait 'til someone else went again but being that it's Corv's queen I could not resist!

Corv's Queen, I love your "free spirit". I think it's amazing what you did for love and the capacity for trust and love that you must have. It's inspiring that you followed your heart. Oh, and your obsession with Smashing Pumpkins =)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 11, 2007)

kaliraksha - Always tries to cheer me up when I'm down and offer sensible and supportive advice! She's a doll!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 12, 2007)

Miss Pumpkin is very sweet. I always like what she has to say.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 12, 2007)

She always sounds rational, never crazy or uber one sided on controversial things (in "deep thoughts" forum). 
And that's an awesome quality.


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 12, 2007)

emma frost, if that is lucy lui as your avatar. you rock! i love her!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 15, 2007)

^ 

She has a great makeup blog which is going to keep me very entertained at work, wooohoooo


----------



## msmack (Apr 15, 2007)

I love Miss Pumpkin's eyebrows!!! lol seriously, they rule and shes one very pretty lady!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 18, 2007)

MsMack: The photo in your profile is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 18, 2007)

MAC_WHORE, 

I'm lovin your traincase, I think it's such a fanatastic collection!!! You rock!!!

I think your Avatar is very unique.


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

Iridescence I had a look at your 'EOTD Greens' thread and I love your eyes they are such a beautiful color. Just gorgeous


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 19, 2007)

Brandi is beautiful. I looked at your wedding photos and you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

Emma Frost has great lashes!!!
i remember her from her lashes tutorial.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Your skin looks flawless and I like your arched brows, plus you like bellydancing which obviously makes you fabulous


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 23, 2007)

flowerhead:

Your recs & suggestions & stuff like that are always super helpful & relevant...And you're super pasty like meeee!


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

misStarlight: I am envious of the shoots you get to work on, you probably have so much fun!

and i love our back tattoo!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 23, 2007)

Tricc, I love that you're a tattooed Mommy :hifive: .


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 23, 2007)

Bernadette, Wow, I can pretty much say I adore you! I love all your advice and funny antics and I talk about you often to my SO about how much I love al the wise and witty things you have to say.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 23, 2007)

kaliraksha You're from Austin and I LOOOVVEEEE THAT PLACE!! so you must be cool too!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 29, 2007)

Hdirenzo, you are just plain gorgeous,
And you are all about the eyes, just like me :-D


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2007)

Bump! I love this thread and think it needs to be revived


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 11, 2007)

I like that you admitted to eating chapstick as a child. You also seem like you'd be a fun, happy person to be around


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 11, 2007)

While you and I have some very different viewpoints at times, I love intelligent discussions with you. I also LOVE how you have the same low tolerance for BS that I do. 

I heart Beauty Mark!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 13, 2007)

bump this bad boy upppp!


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the Autralian Accent


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 18, 2007)

*Kalest!*​
I see that you're a massage therapist. 
















I'm majoring in massage therapist right now.
That's cool that we have at least *something *in common.
Keep In Touch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

one Love, Marie Lisa Tran​


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2007)

Marielisa_smile you look soo cute on your dp! lol oh and i loved your 'ivy vs. granite FOTD


----------



## Stormy (Aug 18, 2007)

glam8babe loves Hello Kitty, which makes her awesome.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 19, 2007)

Since you're pretty new, I haven't seen you around much, but:

You love hello kitty too? High five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congratulations on getting engaged! And good luck with selling your things, I'd buy some of your stuff to help out if I wasn't broke ^^;


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 17, 2007)

You have kissable lips ; )  looked up past fotds


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2007)

CaraAmericana, i saw your last FOTD and fell in love with your curls! I love youe hair and your pm!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 18, 2007)

i love that shes from England like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and shes very pretty


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 18, 2007)

glam8babe has really nice hair and judging from her fotd very cute style!


----------



## aliciaz727 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like SingFrAbsoltion's signature because I think it's really funny and I can stare at it for hours. I also think you are a really creative person because of your profile picture.


----------



## nunu (Sep 21, 2007)

i looked at aliciaz727 profile pic and she is soo beautiful..i love her hair!! and i love her pm too!


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2007)

bummmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## Hilly (Oct 2, 2007)

nunu always has such sweet comments!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 2, 2007)

I love Hilly because she is so funny, and seems like she has an awesome personality.  She is the type of person I would love to have as a friend!


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I love Hilly because she is so funny, and seems like she has an awesome personality.  She is the type of person I would love to have as a friend!_

 
MACATTAK is awesome. And she's always everywhere  Stop following meee!

And she always has something nice to say


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 3, 2007)

BloodMittens had beautiful pink hair and I'm going to get pink highlights soon, thanks to her help!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 4, 2007)

Jacq-i looks really pretty in her profile pic and from the info seems like a fun person!


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 8, 2007)

i think SingFrAbsolution's Leopard FOTD was simple yet beautiful <3


----------

